# Kurze PC Lags



## soyo (17. Oktober 2006)

Huhu ...

Hab folgendes Problem: 

Neben den "normalen" Lags von Arcor kommen bei mir seit kurzem kleine "PC Laggs" dazu. Das heisst das der Rechner(ca 0.5 - 1.0 Sekunden) stehen bleibt(Das Bild friert kurzeitig ein). Und wenn man das schon fast alle 30-60 Sekunden hatt nervt das schon, vor allem macht es so wenig Spaß. 

Ich kenne mich eigentlich sonst recht gut aus mit Hard- und Software. Habe schon Steam und Forceware neu installiert, keine Wirkung. Der Rechner wird auch nicht zu warm(GPU 50°C-60°C / CPU ~ 60°C). Es läuft sonst keine Software(Außer Aequitas halt , aber die Lags kommen auch in FWs). Ich habe die Vermutung das meine GK nicht mit dem Forceware zurecht kommt, habe aber schon einige probiert. Bin hier langsam am verzweifeln, wollt eigentlich nicht formatieren.

Mein System :
Asus A7N8X Deluxe 
Athlon XP 2200+ 
GeForce 6800GS AGP 512 MB (Forceware 82.95)
1,5 GB DDR 
Windows XP Prof. 

Kennt wer das Problem oder hatt sonst eine Idee wsa das sein könnte?


gruß soyo


----------

